

Mario AI Competition 2010  - sown
http://www.marioai.org/

======
samdk
I'm glad this his happening again--I heard about it after the fact last year
and it looks like it could be fun.

I do wish that there was more information on the site though. It's very light
on actual details.

A google groups thread
([http://groups.google.com/group/mariocompetition/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/mariocompetition/browse_thread/thread/200b976182a6d578))
has some more information, but not much more.

------
blhack
Am I not seeing something? Is there documentation for this anywhere? Do I have
to screen-scrape the window or is there an API for this?

------
cool-RR
Someone please post a link to a video showing good AI playing Mario.

~~~
ugh
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkMs4ZHHr8&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkMs4ZHHr8&feature=channel)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYluZRwrw9w&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYluZRwrw9w&feature=channel)

